
Sex-biased brain anatomy in humans and mice is much the same - vixen99
https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/14/1919091117
======
vixen99
From the abstract:

""Sex differences in brain organization are theoretically important for our
understanding of sex differences in human cognition and behavior. However,
neurobiological sex differences have been easier to characterize in mice than
in humans. Recent murine work has revealed a highly reproducible spatial
patterning of gray matter volume (GMV) sex differences that is centered on
systems for socioreproductive behavior and correlated with regional expression
of sex chromosome genes. We integrate neuroimaging and transcriptomic data to
establish that these same characteristics also apply to GMV sex differences in
humans. These findings establish conserved aspects of sex-biased brain
development in humans and mice, and update our understanding of the
consistency, candidate causes, and potential functional corollaries of sex-
biased brain anatomy in humans."

